# Sisters <3



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

The girls seem to be more and more attached every day. Zailey is doing incredibly well with potty training, and is making great progress with the crate. 
We absolutely adore her. 
And Annie loves her. 
And that makes me even more happy! They are so happy with eachother, and that just confirms to me that bringing her home was the right thing to do!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

The lighting is awful. Yayyy apartment living. 



























I'm not even sure how my old, crappy camera even captured this. lol


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

A pouting -but beautiful- Annie









It's Love









Snuggle time.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

She is going to be one HUGE girl! She reminds of how big Bailey was at that age!!! Both beautiful girls :biggrin:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> The lighting is awful. Yayyy apartment living.


You'll be wanting a new camera soon methinks :wink:



CorgiPaws said:


> I'm not even sure how my old, crappy camera even captured this. lol


The flash is what made that wonderful moment possible :biggrin:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Look at those paws! They are almost as big as Annie's! :biggrin: I am so happy that they both get along so well. I bet it is so fun to watch them play and bond. They are both just gorgeous! :smile:


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

OMG! SO CUUUUUUUUUUTE!!!!!

I'm so jealous of all the dane puppies. haha.



CorgiPaws said:


> And that makes me even more happy! They are so happy with eachother, and that just confirms to me that bringing her home was the right thing to do!


Just goes to show that there really are such things as happy endings, right? So glad to hear that they're loving each other. Sorry, let me rephrase that...



CorgiPaws said:


>


So glad to SEE that they're loving each other. XDD


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for the pics. Everytime I look at them I can't stop smiling, they made my day.


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

All I can say is WOW! They are both just adorable.
You must be in awe of their interactions! Can't wait 
to watch her grow!


----------



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

They are just too cute together. Zailey is HUGE!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

ooooooooooooooooooomg!! They are so flippin' CUTE! I loooooooooove the boxer, and the dane girl is so adorable! Beautiful coloring too! Dang.. GREAT pair of dogs you have there. They are gorgeous!


----------

